

Twitter breaks their own search page with API Deprecation - rkischuk
https://search.twitter.com/

======
rkischuk
In case someone at Twitter actually fixes this tonight, here's a screenshot:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/117450/twitter-
search.pn...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/117450/twitter-search.png)

Embarrassing.

------
bdd
Not really. Deprecation of "search.twitter.com" was announced months before.
[https://dev.twitter.com/docs/faq#17750](https://dev.twitter.com/docs/faq#17750)

~~~
rkischuk
That documents retirement of an API. Someone visiting "search.twitter.com" in
a browser wants to see a web page. It would seem sensible to redirect them to
a place where they can do that.

------
a_bonobo
Redirects me to twitter.com/search-home

------
snowwrestler
I've never seen that search page URL before. As long as I can remember, it has
been [http://twitter.com/search](http://twitter.com/search) (which still
works).

~~~
gojomo
Not that I went there often, but I always got to search via
"[http://search.twitter.com"..](http://search.twitter.com"..). earlier today
it was returning a 404 [1], now this weird API deprecation message. I just
wanted to type a query in via my browser!

Strange that they didn't even put in a redirect.

[1] reported to Twitter about 12 hours ago:
[https://twitter.com/gojomo/status/344515216517767168](https://twitter.com/gojomo/status/344515216517767168)

